# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  چند سوال درباره جاوا و JBuilder

## webdeveloper

سلام به همه
ببخشید چند تا سوال خیلی ابتدایی در باره جاوا داشتم حقیقتش من تازه جاوا رو شروع کردم.
اول اینکه چرا تو این JBuilder همه فارسی ها مربع هستن. منظورم در محیط طراحی هست نه کد. البته در زمان اجرا همه چیز رو خوب نشون میده.
دوم اینکه نمیشه چیزها رو راست چین کرد مثلا منو به جای اینکه بالا سمت چپ باشد بالا سمت راست باشه. من توی این property های JB خیلی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم.
سوم اینکه کد JBuilder حتما جاوا هست یعنی روی همه پلتفرم ها اجرا میشه یا کد دیگری هم بهش اضافه میکنه.

----------


## vip_on_the_web

1.tooye JBuilder X[ten] een moshkel hal shode

2. componenthaaye swing ghaabeliyate rtl ro daare man ghablan een kaar ro kardam vali yaadam nist chetori fekr konam ye khosoosiyate rtl daare ke baayad meghdaaresh true beshe

age oono tooye property haa peydaa nakardi dalilesh eene ke jbuilder hameye propertyhaa ro neshoon nemide (be khaatere een ke sholoogh nashe) rooye jadvale property right click kon oonjaa ye chizi peydaa mikoni

3. are, jbuilder baraaye compile va ejraaye barnaamehaaye java az JDKeye sun estefaade mikone

----------

